# Durango Ladies!!!



## skylinekelley (Apr 24, 2011)

Every Thursday? What level is encouraged? 32nd to ?


----------



## RGyaker (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes every Thursday! We meet at 4CRS and then decide where to go from there. We didn't go this week, due to the dirty water, but next week we will go for sure. All levels, especially now that the water is low! Any questions, call Ashleigh at 4CRS 970.259.3893


----------



## RGyaker (Jun 12, 2008)

The water came back up to about 1,000 cfs!!! Come paddle this Thursday 7.28.11 with the ladies! Meet at 4CRS at 5:15ish. Any questions call 259.3893


----------

